# Quinn Direct - tax fine on "destroyed" car



## glassoo (6 Nov 2006)

I was involved in an accident (I was adjudged to be at fault) and my car was classed as a write off.

I signed a car destruction form that the Quinn Direct claims guy took with him - taking responsibility for the car.

This was in March. I have now just received a car tax fine from Cork (I live in Dublin) for non-display of tax on the car.

What recourse do I have with Quinn-Direct?


----------



## Ravima (6 Nov 2006)

contact them immediately and speak with whoever dealt with your claim. If you are not happy at that stage, ask to speak with supervisor.

What appears to have happened here, is that the car was deemed uneconomic to repair as opposed to a total write off. the former might be repaired with second hand parts or panal beaten, but the latter should never go back on the road again.

If you signe the form for QD, then it is up to them to sort out. 

You should also write to motor tax dept advising that you transferred ownership to QD on whatever date you did so and that you cannot be responsible for any illegal useage since then. I would send that by registered post, with a copy also by registered post to QD.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2006)

Is it standard practice to complete a formal change of ownership naming QD as the new reg owners?


----------



## Ravima (7 Nov 2006)

not standard practice as the insurer normally does not take over ownership of thevehicle, but merely sells it on to a slavage dealer who should be 'reputable'. It is this person who is named as teh owner. i suggest putting QD down as the prolem arises due to a breakdown in their systems. By putting them as the registered owner, it will put pressure on them to rectify the matter asap


----------



## pat127 (8 Nov 2006)

From the AXA Insurance website......

"Write Off
This means that the cost of repairing the vehicle is more than it is worth at today's market value. Our assessor will look at the car and work out what it was worth before the accident, taking into account the mileage and condition of the car. The amount we pay you will be what the car was worth before the accident, less its scrap value and any excess that applies to your policy. If we decide your car is a write off, you decide what happens to it, including selling it for scrap.
You should suspend your policy if you are not immediately putting another car on cover."



I don't know if that's standard throughout the industry but a call to the Irish Insurance Federation might clarify it.


----------



## ACA (9 Nov 2006)

It states in the policy document for under Section 1 - Loss of, or damage to, the insured vehicle "If we settle a claim under this section as a total loss, the lost or damaged vehicle becomes our property."

*This car tax fine is not your problem.* I would ring QDI and give out yards. It's possible that the claims manager you were dealing with at the time would come out to you and resolve this. You should NOT have to do any running around.

The scenario that you have described SHOULDN'T happen, salvage agent doesn't get your VLC until he has settled the salvage value with QDI and at that point the vehicle becomes his. Once it is repaired and sold on, the new owner should then have the VLC in their own name. If the vehicle is deemed only fit for breaking - the salvage agent doesn't get the VLC at all, it goes direct to Shannon stating that the vehicle is a total loss and only fit for spares.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Nov 2006)

You are only allowed to do that if you do the breaking yourself, otherwise you have to put the vlc into the name of the salvage guy and it's his problem.

I know of one case where someone said they scraped the car themselves and sent the vlc to shannon only to get a visit from the gardai telling them that their "scrapped" car was involved in an "incident". Turns out scrappy sold the car on again with no vlc.


----------



## acesarebest (13 Nov 2006)

The onus is on the seller to get the vehicle out of their name. I unfortunately had to scrap my car. Insurance company paid and recommended a scrap dealer. I found one who offered a better price, filled out an RF105 (change of ownership to a motor dealer form) available from Motor Tax Offices, laughingly declined scrap dealers offer to forward this to Change of Ownership in Shannon on my behalf, sent it off myself. Car is now back on road with a new private owner but I am free of any responsibility. If Quinn Direct took your car or authorised a scrap dealer to do so, YOU have to fill in that RF105 to the dealer, remembering to put down original date of sale and not "todays" date. Send it to Shannon. Shannon will accept an affidavit, they have a particular form, but it is a lot of trouble and expense. Once Shannon receive the RF105, give them a couple of days to make the change, then get a certified details letter from your Motor Tax Office. They will need proof of I.D. such as your driving licence. The letter will say the date you sold it and the date you ceased to be the owner, the latter being the date Shannon receive the RF105 from you. The guards usually accept this and have their own methods of finding out who current owner is. 
To keep the chain, seller should fill in VLC with QUinn Direct, send to Shannon, let Quinn Direct worry about it then.


----------

